# Whistler trip - advice



## Peterson (Jul 30, 2013)

It is not a big issue, don't worry about it. Now the world is a global village, just search for some good places to visit and to live. Ask your friends or the peoples living there.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Lucky13p0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm from Belgium (West-Europe) and I like to plan a trip to Whistler March 2014.
> Can somebody help me with this.
> ...


An easy way to do this is to book through their website, they have extensive accommodation options, but it is almost too much information for someone who hasn't been there. Their telephone staff are really helpful. 

If you want to be close to the lifts you will to stay either in 

Whistler village (main village area, short walk to lifts, restaurants, shops and bars surround you)

Whistler Upper Village (up the hill on the left side, you ski out or have short walk to ski out where you ski down the hill to get on the lift in the am and at end of day you ski out by not going all the way to the bottom. Can walk to the main village or take shuttle bus)

Whistler Creekside (secondary village area, short walk to lifts, short bus ride to main village to access the main reastaurant/bars/shops)

You should state more details to get better advice here - do you need to be ski in/ski out our is a short walk ok? What about a shuttle bus, some areas are served by very frequent shuttles. Do you want to be right in the heart of the village which is fun but busy and loud, or do you want to be a bit removed from the action. Do you want a hotel room or an apartment with full kitchen. Low/medium/hi budget? 

VRBO.COM (vacation rentals by owner) is a very good website for whistler rentals. 

Be very careful about craigslist (I would not use it unless you know whistler well and even then there is risk), there are very believable fake ads, and if it seems to good to be true, e.g fabulous place for cheap rates it's usually a fake ad. 

March is a great month to go, you will really like it. 

Do a search for tips about whistler, lots of threads on here.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, you need to provide more info about the type of trip you want before you’ll get much help. 

Are you traveling alone? With friends? Family? Do you want to go as cheap as possible, or are you looking for a nice hotel?

It’s like visiting any popular vacation spot, there are lots of places to stay and things to do. Most is overpriced because it’s a popular place, so pick your price point and go from there. 

March is typically a pretty good month to get snow.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Peterson said:


> It is not a big issue, don't worry about it. Now the world is a global village, just search for some good places to visit and to live. Ask your friends or the peoples living there.


Does anybody else smell a troll?!? Either English is an issue, or he's trying carefully to troll us all! lol


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Does anybody else smell a troll?!? Either English is an issue, or he's trying carefully to troll us all! lol


ALL of dudes posts are like that. Suspect.
:icon_scratch:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Does anybody else smell a troll?!? Either English is an issue, or he's trying carefully to troll us all! lol


na, I didn't smell troll, but weed


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> ALL of dudes posts are like that. Suspect.
> :icon_scratch:


Definite troll or spammer. He posted this in the North East forum, seemingly responding to no one in particular.



> Enjoy New York! Hire a good guide who will tell you about the most visiting places or search on the internet for some good places to live or visit in New York, best of luck.


Reminds me of some internet home workout advice I read years ago:

"No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?

UMM HOW i word this... ok u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ? "


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> ALL of dudes posts are like that. Suspect.
> :icon_scratch:


Yeah my thoughts exactly. Just weird?!? :dunno:



neni said:


> na, I didn't smell troll, but weed


Hey a lot of my best posts years ago on car forums were from weed! I look back at stuff I wrote then and wonder what happened to my English now...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> "No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?
> 
> UMM HOW i word this... ok u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ? "


HA! That's like some of the instructions on chinese/japanese made items. Something doesn't translate well with the english, and I think they just use google to translate!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lucky13p0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm from Belgium (West-Europe) and I like to plan a trip to Whistler March 2014.
> Can somebody help me with this.
> ...


Anyway, back to the OPs question. The thing that will make your trip the best is snow. If there's any way you can hold off on booking, or get flex fare tickets so you can change the dates without penalties, do it. You want to experience our mountains when the snow is at it's best.

Also I'd avoid busy times. March can be busy if it coincides with march break. Whistler is cool but I've had better days at many of the other hills in Western Canada. If you keep your options open and chase the good snow, I think you'll have a better time!

Hope this helps...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Reminds me of some internet home workout advice I read years ago:
> 
> "No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?
> 
> UMM HOW i word this... ok u take 20 lbs no lifting for 30lb if guy, so divide 2 u dont sit, u get 10 but for guy it no 30, so 20 would be for guy if u werent a girl ? "


My wife bought a cheapo game from the dollar store a short while back (she's a preschool teacher) and the instructions for the game were obviously translated by something other than a bilingual individual. :icon_scratch:

Just visualize a bunch of english words randomly strung together and you'd be fairly close. Possibly even an improvement. 

Engrish.com is always a good source of (slightly racist) entertainment.


----------



## Lucky13p0 (Aug 6, 2013)

*thx*



Lamps said:


> An easy way to do this is to book through their website, they have extensive accommodation options, but it is almost too much information for someone who hasn't been there. Their telephone staff are really helpful.
> 
> If you want to be close to the lifts you will to stay either in
> 
> ...


Thx already,

A lot of information for me.
We are with 2 persons and I would stay near the village.
So we don't have to walk to far when we go out in the evening.
But how far is it to the lifts?

But with 2 persons I think a Hotel would be the best.
The budget is 140 - 150 dollar per room/night (I don't know if this is low or high in Whistler)


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Lucky13p0 said:


> Thx already,
> 
> A lot of information for me.
> We are with 2 persons and I would stay near the village.
> ...


If you book by August 31 you can get a one bedroom condo at the aspens for example for about $300 per night for 6 nights, this includes lift tickets for 5 days for 2 people, so you are spending about $150 per day for room and pass per person. 

When you sit in the pool or hot tub you can watch people go up the hill on the lift almost overhead, and ski by on the slope. About 10 min walk to the main village or take the free shuttle bus. 

Or Blackcomb lodge, similar price, right in the village, 250 m walk to lifts. 

I recommend calling the resort, they have really good staff that can help you pick the right place. You could then ask for opinions on the places they recommend before booking.


----------



## Lucky13p0 (Aug 6, 2013)

*thx*



Lamps said:


> If you book by August 31 you can get a one bedroom condo at the aspens for example for about $300 per night for 6 nights, this includes lift tickets for 5 days for 2 people, so you are spending about $150 per day for room and pass per person.
> 
> When you sit in the pool or hot tub you can watch people go up the hill on the lift almost overhead, and ski by on the slope. About 10 min walk to the main village or take the free shuttle bus.
> 
> ...


thank you for this information.
I gonna call for more information :thumbsup:


----------

